# Queso question



## mandoman (Aug 9, 2006)

_When making queso as in cheese dip, how do you reduce montery jack down to a dip consistency, or a little thinner? Is there another cheese that works better? Also does anyone have a good recipe for chicken nachos? Thanks in advance for your help.           Mando_


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 10, 2006)

Monterey Jack is "similar" to cheddar in melting characteristics ... although it may not be as "oily" as some cheddars, but it depends. You could treat it like fondu ... or you might try looking at some of these recipes for queso dip and just use your cheese of choice. Of course there is the ever popular Velveeta cheese dip - with variations.

Of course ... reduced to a bare minimum ... if you're a guy living in the US and have a microwave .... a pound of cheese (cut into 1/2-inch cubes) in a microwave safe bowl and a small can of Ro-Tel tomatoes (tomatoes and japalinos) - nuke until the cheese melts, stir to combine - eat. 

You might check here for a bunch of recipes for chicken nachos.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 10, 2006)

I think that Monterrey Jack cheese is called for in Mexican recipes North of the Border because it is thought to be the closest to the types of white cheeses found here in Mexico. You may try looking in an Hispanic grocery store for "Queso Blanco", or if you llive in an area with many Latin people, it might be carried in your regular grocery stores. I was surprised when I got down here to find that authentic Mexican cooking does not use alot of cheese, except in quesadillas, of course, where they use a nice white cheese that melts easily. I think mozzarella or string cheese is actually closer than jack. Also, they crumble a nice fresh cheese called "queso fresco" on beans - it's like a mild feta. Very very good.


----------



## mandoman (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you so very much for your help and input. Really makes my day!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 11, 2006)

De nada, mandoman. Good luck with your cooking adventures! Karen


----------

